
What Apple Learned from Automation: Humans Are Better - ksec
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/what-apple-learned-from-automation-humans-are-better
======
m463
this should be titled: humans are cheaper than fixing some corner cases.

given extra money and/or time the corner cases can be eliminated.

Apple, tesla and boeing have still automated an enormous amount of
manufacturing, and the amount is just rising over time.

------
lepouet
Without paywall : [https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/04/how-apple-
learned...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/04/how-apple-learned-
automation-cant-match-human-skill)

